# Caffeine Free Pre W/O Supplement



## Flakko (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys! I've been out of the forums for a looooooong time and one of the reasons was that I stopped owrking for about 3 months. I had too much with school plus doing my first intership, so I had no time whatsoever. Now that I'm back I've been taking some free samples of NO-Xplode which I previous tried, but honestly I don't like stuff with caffeine. I am sensitive to caffeine and I'm looking for a pre workout supplement without it.
I'm looking for something with the basics: arginine, citrulline malate, creatine, etc...
But almost every product out there contains caffeine. I was cheking TRAC Extreme, but the label it's not clear enough. Do you guys know if that one is caffeine free?
Well, that's about it, hope you guys can help me.

Hi to all my old friends out there, specially Juggernaut!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2007)

a shameless plug, but honestly it's a great pre-workout supplement and has no caffeine: *Maximum Pump*


----------



## Flakko (Jun 30, 2007)

Honestly, it seems very good, but I prefer something in powder form. 
Any plans for a powder version?


----------



## nni (Jul 2, 2007)

my post dissapeared, but i had suggested xceed to you. there are other excellent pre workout powders out there, but most of them contain caffeine.


----------

